# ADHD-Resistor amounts



## Likez2Jam (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi all I was just wondering, I can't find 510k 1/4w resistors. 511 is close. Can I put those in place and have a functioning pedal? I know technically any changed value will effect the signal (even if only imperceptibly), but I'm not gonna fry anything will I?


----------



## JamieJ (Sep 18, 2021)

Nope will be absolutely fine. There is a 1% tolerance on metal film resistors so a 510k resistor could be + or - 5.1k.


----------



## Barry (Sep 18, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Nope will be absolutely fine. There is a 1% tolerance on metal film resistors so a 510k resistor could be + or - 5.1k.


If want to get picky you could probably measure a bunch of 511's and find some 510's, but totally not necessary


----------



## Likez2Jam (Sep 18, 2021)

Sweet! I figured but want to double check. I am a newbie to the electronics side of guitar playing and didn't want to assume. Thanks guys!


----------



## Jonnytexas (Sep 20, 2021)

Wow, you guys are picky!!  On an overdrive I would not hesitate to use a 470k or 560k if that's what I had.


----------

